# ISO hot cross bun recipe



## XeniA (Nov 29, 2006)

Unlike others I daresay, I just LOVE citron, especially nestled in a good hot cross bun. Love it so much just brought some back from a trip to Germany, so now I'm ready ingredients-wise, but I'd like a superior recipe to what I have.

Any really experienced bread bakers out there with a recipe for a _tender_ and _sweet_ bun they'd like to share?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 29, 2006)

TWIA
Your wish is my command...  These are british style HCBs
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f116/traditional-british-hot-cross-buns-7356.html?highlight=cross+buns


----------



## XeniA (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent! My own little genie in a bottle. Now THAT'S what I call service!

I can get the info elsewhere I realize, but since I ought still to have two wishes: I wish you to provide me with the centigrade equivalent of "gas mark 5" if you please.

(Oh, and ... "mixed spice"? I might go wild and do cumin and mustard seed if you don't translate this for your southern neighbor as well ...)


----------



## XeniA (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, Daisy! Have already cut and pasted and converted to a table, so all's well. So Gas Mark 5 is 190C, right?

Mixed spice sounds yummy. Will play around a bit since I also would like at least a subtle citrus flavor.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's a recipe I found a while back and posted here when I was asked the same question in my Christmas pudding thread - cannot give a credit, cos I found the recipe a long time ago!

1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
2 teaspoons nutmeg
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon ginger (optional)


----------

